# Please send prayers for Sammy’s little Pallina!!!



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Lots of prayers and positive vibes would be appreciated for Sammy‘s (Piccolina) little girl Pallina!

Sammy asked me to post this for her because she can’t sign in on SM at this moment for some reason. She actually is in Italy organizing things after her sister’s dead.

Unfortunately her pet sitter let the gates open in her home in LA and Pallina disappeared!!! She’s quite devastated understandably!

Please pray for her little girl to be found safe and sound soon, this is such a nightmare! 

Alexandra 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

OMG that's awful! Poor Sammy can't even be there to search for her. Praying that she's found safe and sound.


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

pippersmom said:


> OMG that's awful! Poor Sammy can't even be there to search for her. Praying that she's found safe and sound.




Indeed and she has problems to connect to the internet too!

I wish we could do more for her! Feel so helpless because I‘m also traveling and just read her e-mail she has written to me tonight.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Oh no, what a nightmare. I got goosebumps! Please Lord, bring Pallina home safe.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Oh my. Absolutely devastating. I hope Pallina comes right home. Poor Sammy must be a wreck right now. I hope she can at least call a neighbor or two to help. i am so sad for her.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Oh no! How absolutely awful! Praying that Pallina is found safe and returned home!


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Prayers that Pallina will be found safe and sound!!


----------



## mylittleluna (Dec 19, 2017)

That is so scary!!!! I'm so sorry and I hope the baby makes it back home safely.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Oh God, have mercy! Please find this little baby girl.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Sammy thought something would happen - I feel so bad for her and I can not stop thinking about little Pallina.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Me too Walter! I was thinking this morning how she was so worried! Can't get this out of my head. I was hoping to check in and find she'd been found.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

I feel the same as Walter and Sherry. I can't get Sammy out of my mind. This has to be a nightmare for her and she must feel so helpless being so far away. Praying that we hear good news soon.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

sherry said:


> Me too Walter! I was thinking this morning how she was so worried! Can't get this out of my head. I was hoping to check in and find she'd been found.


I, too, have been thinking like Walter, Sherry, and Kathy.

I am still not online a lot ... so, missing a lot of posts. But, I will be checking in ... and, hopefully, to read that precious Pallini has been found and is okay. I will be saying prayers for both Sammy and Pallina. 

My heart goes out to Sammy. Alexa, thank you for posting for Sammy.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Omg...devastating! Praying that Pallina comes home safe and sound.


----------



## lonewolf (Dec 23, 2017)

That's always been my biggest fear regarding my dogs. That one of them would somehow get loose and be on it's own. I've been fortunate never to have it happen.
I pray for her safe return.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

OH NO, how could this happen, Sammy had a bad feeling about leaving them. My heart is heavy in sadness, Alexa thank you for letting us know. By the way I miss you dearly 

Heavenly Father, we come to you broken hearted, Lord how can this be? Lord you know how devastated Sammy is, how helpless she is feeling, only you can comfort her, she's so far from home, we all fear something like this could happen, and we all know your the only one that knows where Pallina is, oh my Lord protect her, bring this sweet baby safely home, we thank you for hearing our prayers. In Jesus name I pray. AMEN


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I just emailed Sammi so probably won't hear back quickly, IF she is able to write at all. It is the greatest fear we all have. I too wish we could do something that might help. Is there anyone out there in LA that might take the lead in finding this little girl?


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Relieving news! Pallina got found! I attach Sammy’s message to me! Best news ever!!!

Thanks so much for all your prayers! 

God heard our prayers. A homeless guy found her and kept her, but someone in the area recognized her and told the homeless that the dog belongs to a friend. So the homeless asked for money but the man took her away from him and brought her home to us. To my SM family: 
I am at awe how all of you partecipated in prayers, and prayers were heread.
My baby is back


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mpappie (Jun 28, 2005)

Thank God!


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

What a relief. Once again, prayers answered.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

What a wonderful way to wake up this morning with reading such great news! I am so happy for you, Sammy! Thank you, again, Alex, for updating us for Sammy.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Tears of happiness! Thank you Lord. Yes, a wonderful morning!


----------



## lonewolf (Dec 23, 2017)

Great news! Prayers answered!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

OH my goodness my heart sank but now I'm so relieved Pallina was found and is safe.

what a nightmare. I'm sure Sammy will not rest until she's home with her pups.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks be to God!! Great news and I am sure that Sammy is over the Moon to know that her Pallina has been found and is ok.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Wonderful news. I am so happy for Sammy!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

wonderful news.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

What a relief!


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

Such wonderful news. That is why I put mine in the kennel when I went to England. They like to go looking for us.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Great news...happy ending!!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

This came today also so I share as Sammy asked:
Dearest Sandi, so glad you wrote, i am using an italian cell phone and am unable to sign into SM, glad you kept my e-mail address.

Well things have been draining me to such extent that i became unable to function.

Apparently, a plumber came to the house in my residence in Los Angeles to fix a pump in the front yard and must have left the little gate adjar. So pallina just took off and started wondering in town.

The house sitter who is a 30 years old son of my lady friend did not pay attention that she was missing and the time went by, which is so critical for the search.

My friends started posting flyers everywhere in my absence, since i am in Italy, as well as posting on FB.

To my amaze i am told that a homeless man, many blocks away ,had her. He took her collare off.

A neighbor who saw the flyers went to this homeless man and confronted him.

The homeless man asked for 10 dollars which he gave him and took Pallina and brought her to us.

I will have this man be given 100 dollars reward for bringing Pallina back.

I am so drained, cannot tell you enough how grateful i am for all your prayers and encouragements you sent to me.

Alexandra, Ullana mommy, sent me copies of all your prayers and good wishes, i am so grateful to you.

Now i can continue to care for the Estate of my deceased sister here in Italy and next week in Israel....then i will fly back to Italy, finalize couple more things and cant wait for time to pass quick enough to embrace my babies again. 
Dont want to have to ever leave them again.

Dear Sandi, feel free to share this e-mail with SM family.

The agony is over but still unreal.

Love you all my SM family, you are always there to give comfort.

Sammy

What a wonderful outcome!


----------



## lonewolf (Dec 23, 2017)

I'm really glad you got your little Pallina back. That must have been awful. If any of the dogs I've ever owned had ever gotten lost and never returned, I doubt I would ever get a decent nights sleep again, wondering what became of them.
It's just an afterthought, but I have always had a large tag on all of them stating my all my contact info and a large, "$100.00 REWARD IF LOST" imprinted on it. I've never had to pay it but would gladly do so if it happened.
With Robby, I no longer need to worry. He's so old that I only let him out on a leash. The old guys eyesight is failing. But he still has that reward tag on him.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Praise the Lord.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

What a roller coaster. I haven't been on in a while and read the dreadful news but then so relieved to continue and find out that Pallina was returned to Sammy. It's stressful enough dealing with her sister's death. I can't imagine how she felt when this happened. Hoping the girls are with another sitter now. Hope all goes well. Sending love to Sammy.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

thank goodness it all worked out, I can't wait for Sammy to get home too. I can imagine she is beside herself as she said.


----------

